# PSE 60" Coyote... Any Recommendations on a arrow rest?



## soul archer (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats on the bow and welcome to the forum!
I use a cavalier plunger with a spigarelli zero tolerance arrow rest.
I have used the timberdoodle, but just cant get the arrow flight with it that I can, rather easily achieve with the plunger/arm setup. People rave about the timberdoodle, but my mileage has varied.
As a hunting platform the plunger/arm present some challenges, noise being foremost followed closely by how well the arrow stays on the rest during excited draw cycles  I have found both to be manageable though I have not achieved what I would consider an ideal setup with them. I am a cautious sob coming to full draw with this setup, I guess any of them are a compromise (other than a whisker biscuit which is a possibility if you dont gap shoot)


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2330612 been trying to sell these if you might be interested


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

NAP center flipper rest. It's all I use on my hunting bows.


----------



## Jasta711 (Jan 28, 2015)

The Coyote is a Cut Past Center shelf.....


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

dsheffey said:


> NAP center flipper rest. It's all I use on my hunting bows.





Jasta711 said:


> The Coyote is a Cut Past Center shelf.....


On a bow cut past center, the NAP center rest is one of your best choices( make that IS your best choice). Second on the list, would be a springy rest. Anything else is going to take a lot of effort to make work.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

Honestly sell the bow, I currently have one and it's a pig, in saying that the nap flipper works great


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

A Terry rest with a Shibuya DX Plunger. Works better than most anything out there for less.


----------



## shortshaft (Jan 3, 2015)

Flipper rest aae


----------

